# Alden Shoes...Well, uh, I'm Not Overwhelmed



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

This posting may start of flood of hate mail from this forum, but I purchased my 1st pair of Alden's at Texas Clothier in Austin, Texas ( wonderful store, incredible service, can't say enough great things about these people).
A pair of 9.5 Dark Brown Handsewn Chukka Boots (Roll Up).
I generally wear a size 9 (US).
I purchased these for stomping around China and Tibet in June. The comfort factor is, well, not of the highest standards. The cushioning in the sole is limited. The comfort around the top of shoe is poor. I have yet to get past the irritation at my ankles. The tongue (maybe its the laces) is binding.
This may seem too picky, perhaps I need more break-in time...but I was expecting a great shoe from the get go.
Granted, I've had my shoes made by Crockett & Jones for some 25 years, so I may have been expecting too much.
My dos centavos....


----------



## fashionvictim (Jan 9, 2005)

*Sounds like a bad fit...*

I've found dress shoes to be much less forgiving of fit than casual shoes. With the hard soles and steel shanks such shoes as Aldens or AEs can be quite painful to wear if they don't fit. Not every brand will necessarily have a last that fits a given person's foot.

The Alden chukka's are on the Barrie last, as I recall, and quite flat inside. This disagrees with many people's feet. Perhaps if you describe your feet some the people here could make a recomendation?

-- Mike


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

I dont know of anything that would describe my feet as exceptional. At least, the shoemakers at Crockett & Jones and Lobb have never said anything.


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

Crockett and Jones does bespoke?


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Are you talking about the Cape Cod line boot?


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

The shoes you purchased sound like the Cape Cod boot, which is at the low end of the alden range in both price and quality. If that is the case, this would be akin to buying some weird fashion forward Lobb sneaker-shoe and 
judging their entire line based on something that is the least representative of all the other offerings.I'm wearing a pair of hand sewn chukka boots now, which I have had for about 18 months. I wear them to work from time to time, but would not consider these shoes to be the right choice for either China or the other (and the rightfully entirely separate) country at the roof of the world: Tibet.
Honestly, when I went to Laos, Cambodia, and Thailand (with some pleasant off road motorcycling that involved going to a couple of other countries) I brought loafers, danner army boots, and everything that I took for six weeks fit in a small day pack. Were I going to take an alden boot I would likely take my 405's (which Harrison Ford wore in the Indiana Jones films) though I might be tempted to get the commando sole on them for rock hopping.
I find it productive to take as little as possible- I do not wish to lead the life of a merchant ivory film character and explore the world with 3 steamer trucks carried by porters through the far flung reaches of the world.


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

If I knew how to post a photo, I would ( yes, Ive read the threads and Im still left scratching my head)
The shoe's ID #H426 costing $240.00....still, even if this is indeed low end, at that price I'd expect abit more comfort.
I have plenty of utility boots for my work, but was hoping for something that would allow me to throw on a pair of khakis and coat when necessary with the Alden's purchase. 
And, yes, Crockett & Jones does bespoke.....


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

So this is the offending shoe? I've been lusting after these for a bit now and am disheartened to hear such negative feedback.


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

That's the culprit!


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

donk93953 said:


> Granted, I've had my shoes made by Crockett & Jones for some 25 years, so I may have been expecting too much.
> ....


I guess my question would be if you've had your shoes made for you by C&J for 25 years, why change now, and at that, why change to an off the rack shoe?


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Northeastern said:


> So this is the offending shoe? I've been lusting after these for a bit now and am disheartened to hear such negative feedback.


I saw that shoe at Hanig's in Chicago last week, and tried it on. It fit fine and I'd respectfully submit that the OP might have wanted to try on another style or another size in this style before painting Alden's product with a broad-brush slam. Just my "dos centavos tambien"


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

I of course neglected to point out one thing- I'm wearing Cape Cod boots right now- I find that they are comfortable, though the sole is a bit soft. I don't really expect chukkas to have much ankle support and I find the deerskin lining to be a nice touch. They are very good knockaround shoes for me and I will be resoling them and wearing them for some time. I posted previously about darkening them effectively to a much darker hue which worked well and I have previously recommended them. As I didn't have any break in issues and because the tread starter certainly knows his shoes I am just assuming that, not pun intended, it's not a good fit for him.
BTW
I wear a 8.5E in UK sizing, a 9- to 9.5 in most US shoes, a solid 9 for the cape cod's and an 8.5 in most other aldens.


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

From Brooksfan: "I guess my question would be if you've had your shoes made for you by C&J for 25 years, why change now, and at that, why change to an off the rack shoe?"

The reason I decided to try Aldens was because of this Forum. Its as simple as that.

From Brooksfan: "It fit fine and I'd respectfully submit that the OP might have wanted to try on another style or another size in this style before painting Alden's product with a broad-brush slam. Just my "dos centavos tambien""

My shoe needs are pretty well covered. If I had wanted another style, I would have bought another style of shoe, but I had my sights set on these. I can judge only by my limited experience with Alden, hence my posting.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I can't comment much about Alden. My instinct, were I to go slogging about Tibet, would be to choose something a good deal more substantial than any chukka boot, fond though I am of chukkas.

In any event, I am not sure I consider anything with more than three eyelets to be a "real" chukka boot.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

donk93953 said:


> And, yes, Crockett & Jones does bespoke.....


All I know about is MTO (and they charge almost like it's bespoke).

Did C&J do bespoke in the past and stopped?


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

I've been wearing their bespoke shoes for over 25yrs. They still have the service, as far as I know. Had them make a pair of black Langham's two years ago...and a pair of black felt Tuxedo slippers with a jaguar across the toe last year.


----------



## arturostevens (Feb 6, 2007)

Just sounds like a bad fit to me. I have the low cut version of this shoe, and it wears in very nicely and is a beautiful casual mocassin like shoe. I get nothing but complements on it.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

hreljan said:


> All I know about is MTO (and they charge almost like it's bespoke).
> 
> Did C&J do bespoke in the past and stopped?


The only bespoke program I know of that's associated with Crockett & Jones is what Dimitri Gomez runs out of the Paris shop.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

donk93953 said:


> I've been wearing their bespoke shoes for over 25yrs. They still have the service, as far as I know. Had them make a pair of black Langham's two years ago...and a pair of black felt Tuxedo slippers with a jaguar across the toe last year.


So, they made your last 25 years ago and are still willing to make shoes on it? Nice. Somewhat similar to EG using their (now G&G bespoke lasts) to produce EG shoes.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

I bought my first pair of Aldens at Brooks last year - cordovan tassles. All I can say is w/o question they were the most comfortable pair of shoes Ive ever put on. I own AE, C&J, Grenson, and EGs. The Aldens were by far the most comfortable.


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

Im the biggest Alden fan there is, however, if the first pair I ever bought were a pair of tassel loafers, I doubt I would have ever bought a second pair. As much as I love tassels, my feet just dont fit well in the Alden model. My feet cramp, my back starts hurting, and I have to take them off after a few hours. My feet just arent meant for Alden tassels. I make this point because the same may be true for the pair you have.


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

One more data point:

There is no house Alden fit. AEs seem to have a very consistent fit across the line, and my feet happen to really like them. But every pair of Aldens I own feel different on my feet, and run the gamut from heavenly comfortable to if they didn't look so good I'd never wear these goddamn things. 

Most comfortable: 3-way tie between shell cordovan LHS Loafers, calf Camp Moccs, and suede Full Strap Loafers. I've owned slippers that weren't as comfortable as these Aldens.

Least comfortable: Unlined suede Chukkas with leather sole. No support whatsoever -- I imagine this is what it feels like when a homeless person wears cardboard wrapped around his feet. After an hour or so my heels are so sore I swear I'm putting these shoes on eBay, but I'm ashamed to say they look so good with jeans and chinos that I keep wearing them, just like I did tonight.

My other Aldens -- calf Penny Loafer, Kudu Chukkas, shell Chukkas -- fall somewhere in between these two extremes, though much closer to the comfortable end of the spectrum than the suede Chukkas from Hell.

I will say this, though. For the first year, my shell loafers were not very comfortable at all. I kept thinking I'd been rooked by the salesman into buying a pair of shoes that were a half size smaller than what I usually take, but I liked they way they looked so much I kept wearing them. Which was good, because one day I put them on and they felt incredible, and have ever since. 

I've had three pairs of shell Aldens now and they definitely have a unique break-in period compared to traditional calf leather shoes. Normally I'd never buy a pair of shoes if they weren't comfortable in the store, but I've learned that shells undergo radical transformation if you just put in the hours to break them in.

Peter


----------



## smets (Sep 22, 2006)

I would have to agree with fop's valuable assessment, one which I wish I would have read before i purchased the chukka suedes mentioned. My experience is that every Alden fit's different-my cape cod oxford moc is one of the most comfortable shoe's I've worn, but the suede chukka leaves much to be to be desired in the comfort department, enough to make me seriously consider orthotics. My Indy boots are also a great fit also. 

Note: Every Alden I've purchase I've either exchanged for a smaller size or have been very unsure of the fit at first. My suggestion would be to order a half size to small and let them mould to you feet as there all natural materials-I believe.

All and all I'm not sure if there is another genuine American made shoe that exist on today's market that can compete with the quality of an Alden?


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

smets said:


> All and all I'm not sure if there is another genuine American made shoe that exist on today's market that can compete with the quality of an Alden?


Oh, just wait till AE police reads this...


----------



## August61 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Alden*

Try an Alden welted shoe. The Cape Cod styles are nice quality but have nothing to do with the welted shoes.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Brooksfan said:


> I guess my question would be if you've had your shoes made for you by C&J for 25 years, why change now, and at that, why change to an off the rack shoe?


I've been wearing Florsheims since I was a kid and the forum has got me saving for a pair of Aldens or AE. Maybe I should just let well enough alone, but then I see MacArthur...


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

Tried them on trips to Tibet, Alaska, and England...I gave then away last week.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm surprised if you usually take a size 9 that you went to a 9.5 on a Barrie last. That last runs large and its usually a matter of getting it a half size SMALLER. At least thats been my experience and some others who have commented on this last.


----------



## Luckyguy (Jul 20, 2006)

I am not certain if the H426 is on a Barrie last. If that's the case, perhaps donk93953 meant to size down half a size instead of size up; it is impossible to feel comfort on a shoe when the fit is off.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

The shoe in question is not on the Barrie last.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

The Continental Fop said:


> I will say this, though. For the first year, my shell loafers were not very comfortable at all. I kept thinking I'd been rooked by the salesman into buying a pair of shoes that were a half size smaller than what I usually take, but I liked they way they looked so much I kept wearing them. Which was good, because one day I put them on and they felt incredible, and have ever since.
> 
> I've had three pairs of shell Aldens now and they definitely have a unique break-in period compared to traditional calf leather shoes. Normally I'd never buy a pair of shoes if they weren't comfortable in the store, but I've learned that shells undergo radical transformation if you just put in the hours to break them in.
> 
> Peter


I agree with this 100%. The above was my exact experience with my first pair: the 986. I also have a pair of the BB plain toe bluchers. Both are the most comfortable shoes I own.


----------



## The Humble One (Sep 26, 2007)

hreljan said:


> Oh, just wait till AE police reads this...


Allen Edmonds are still made in Port Washington WI. 
I still like AE > Alden. I think AE looks a little richer and cleaner around the welt.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

The Humble One said:


> Allen Edmonds are still made in Port Washington WI.
> I still like AE > Alden. I think AE looks a little richer and cleaner around the welt.


I love my AE shoes as well, but I feel that the Aldens are 'sturdier' and better made. I know that many do not like the heft and 'gravitas' of the Aldens, especially when combined with the 'old mannish' styles and lasts. However, those qualities make them the best in my eyes.

AE keeps tinkering with their great, classic designs in the effort to chase the marketplace. I can understand this from a business perspective, but I do not like it.


----------

